
AT&T defends misleading “5G” network icons on 4G phones - Tehnix
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/01/att-defends-misleading-5g-network-icons-on-4g-phones/?comments=1
======
JohnFen
"I love the fact that we broke our industry's narrative"

That's about what I'd expect. Being proud of lying seems totally in character
for AT&T.

